# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  بماذا تنصحنى اخى ابراهيم عطية

## ارخبيل

*قبل ثلاثة اشهر قايضت سيارتى المرهونة للبنك (توسان موديل 2007) بسيارة اكسنت موديل 2008 من معرض سيارات بالسوق العربى واستلمت عقد البيع وشهادة البحث الخاصة بالاكسنت وقمت بابدال رهن التوسان بالاكسنت لدى البنك واستخراج شهادة بحث جديدة للاكسنت مرهونة للبنك وباسمى وبعد شهرين اتضح بان السيارة الاكسنت مسروقة من صاحب ليموزين بواسطة شخص يدعا محمد ابراهيم والذى قام بتزوير توكيل واستخراج شهادة بحث وباعها لصاحب المعرض بالسوق العربى والذى لا يعلم بسرقتها وقام بمقايضتها لى بسيارتى التوسان وتم تسليم الاكسنت للشرطة وتم القبض على محمد ابراهيم وكما علمت ان لديه قضايا كثيرة فى المحاكم ومضى الان حتى قرابة الشهرين والقضية لم تذهب للمحكمة بعد 

السؤال : كيف استرد اموالى مقابل الاكسنت من صاحب معرض السيارات بالسوق العربى حيث علمت بان سياراتى التوسان قد قا م ببيعها 
المتحرى فى القضية ذكر لى باننى يجب ان انتظر حكم القاضى ومن ثم حمل الحكم لصحاب المعرض بان يدفع لك وعلى صاحب المعرض ان يطلب حقوقه من المتهم  
ولا ادرى اين الحقيقة فانا الشخص الوحيد المتضرر من هذه العملية حيث قامت الشرطة بتسليم السيارة الاكسنت لصاحب الليموزين وصاحب المعرض باع سيارتى التوسان وانتفع بها
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يا ساتر يا أرخبيل .. ربنا يعوضك إن شاء الله
الملاحظ ان ظاهرة السيارات المسروقة والمهربة بقت كتيرة
والمشكلة بعد ما تشتري وتركب حتي تتعرف السيارة اذا كانت مسروقة او مهربة
والامر في الموضوع انك بتكون مريت بكل القنوات الرسمية من ترخيص وتغيير ملكية وخلافه
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الاخ الكريم ارخبيل رمضان كريم 
 عليك عدم الانتظار  قم برفع دعوي مدنيه  بفسخ العقد ضد صاحب المعرض واسترداد قيمه السيارة كاملة بقيمتها اليوم مع التعويض لانه لم يمكنك  من الانتفاع بالسيارة التي سلمك لها  كما يحق لك المطالبة بالتعويض  بالاضافة للرسوم التي ستدفعها للمحكمة واتعاب محامي ان استعنت بمحامي  ويمكنك استخراج شهادة بان هناك بلاغ في العربه **  وصاحب المعرض لديه هو الاخر الحق في رفع دعوي ضد الشخص الذي اشتري منه السيارة  
 وتقبل مروري ومداخلتي
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

الاخ الكريم ارخبيل رمضان كريم 
 عليك عدم الانتظار  قم برفع دعوي مدنيه  بفسخ العقد ضد صاحب المعرض واسترداد قيمه السيارة كاملة بقيمتها اليوم مع التعويض لانه لم يمكنك  من الانتفاع بالسيارة التي سلمك لها  كما يحق لك المطالبة بالتعويض  بالاضافة للرسوم التي ستدفعها للمحكمة واتعاب محامي ان استعنت بمحامي  ويمكنك استخراج شهادة بان هناك بلاغ في العربه **  وصاحب المعرض لديه هو الاخر الحق في رفع دعوي ضد الشخص الذي اشتري منه السيارة  
 وتقبل مروري ومداخلتي



مشكور اخى ابراهيم على التنوير سوف اقوم غدا ان شاء الله برفع الدعوى

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

يا ساتر يا أرخبيل .. ربنا يعوضك إن شاء الله
الملاحظ ان ظاهرة السيارات المسروقة والمهربة بقت كتيرة
والمشكلة بعد ما تشتري وتركب حتي تتعرف السيارة اذا كانت مسروقة او مهربة
والامر في الموضوع انك بتكون مريت بكل القنوات الرسمية من ترخيص وتغيير ملكية وخلافه



اين انت ياهوبة والله مشتاقين كتير 
ان شاء الله سوف اعمل بوصية اخونا ابراهيم 
*

----------

